# Who's the sickest?



## kris Schaumburg (Oct 21, 2004)

All right, waterfowl is all done down here (New Orleans) and no turkey hunting till the weekend. Anyway, just wondering who has decoy fever the worst. I don't expect to be anywhere near the top, but I am only 23. I have 6 dozen wind waddlers, 2 dozen shells, 120 northwinds, 120 jim jones on alum., 5 mojo snows (didn't think about the logistics of transporting and setting them up), and 600 or so rags (probably the worst money and time spent ever, would much rather have 3 dozen socks on metal). So, what you got lurking in the garage or trailer or wherever.
Guess we could expand it to duck decoys too. I can't stop buying those. I probably have around 40 dozen, and I am always looking for more.
So, lets here what you got.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

hris Hustad hands down for biggest decoy collection.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm 16 and have 10 dozen duck decoys.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I refuse to answer that question, based on the fact, my wife might find this website!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

God, if they only knew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bertekri (Apr 8, 2004)

I have to hide my decoys at my buddies house so my wife doesn't find out how much I spent. Total duck and goose collection ... nowwhere near Hustad's, but enough to get me divorced :beer: Good thing my wife would call my buddies when she finds out so he would get divorced also :withstupid:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

And so...That's why the price of a liscense is such a small part of the equation and nobody should complain when North Dakota raises it's waterfowl fee, right? Wrong!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I have to hide my decoys at my buddies house so my wife doesn't find out how much I spent.


I hear ya! 
I don't think I can use the "Oh those boxes of new decoys? yeah ..I picked them up for Brian cause they were on sale and he couldn't get to the store cause they might have been sold out..etc etc..." excuse any more. Pretty much burned that one up!


----------



## bertekri (Apr 8, 2004)

I never complain about the fees. That is what it takes to do this hobby, that is what it takes! WI has some pretty high fees of their own. They want to raise license fees again. Oh well, it won't stop me. I burned out the 'Their my buddies excuse a long time ago.' Lately I just fall to the ground and play dead for while. It helps if you have your tongue hanging out like a ten point buck in the back of a truck!


----------



## wiscokid (Dec 22, 2003)

Decoys............. I had to add on to the shop. But then I don't have a wife.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Well there's a group of us that each just pitch in money once in a while and buy decoys. We are all Juniors and Seniors in Highschool but we are running a little over 1000 Socks and 6 dozen Floaters. We also have 16 dozen shells that we haven't set up this season.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I can't remember if I got divorced because I started buying decoys or I started buying decoys because I got divorced. Either way we're running about 122 dozen. 45 dozen windsocks. 14 dozen full bodies. 20 dozen floaters. 33 dozen shells. 8 dozen silos. and finally 2 dozen magnets. plus a few robos and jack kites and stuff.


----------

